# Flex's Far Beyond Driven



## Flex (Jul 19, 2004)

For all you Pantera fans, i am Far Beyond Driven. 
For all my boys and girls, i'm back. well, sort of.  I do have access to a computer, but its limited.

anyhow, i wanted to start a new journal to track my progress (as slow as it comes), but mainly b/c i like the positive energy flow i get that comes with chattin with all my IM peoples about BB and life in general (or something like taht).

as of right now, i'm 220-225, and as lean as i've ever been. i attribute that to 2 things. 1 is havin a tan. my white ass finally hit the beach like its my job, and its amazing how much a tan can make you look lean. #2, and i hate to admit it, is that i have ACTUALLY been doing (some) cardio. I was real ambitious a few weeks ago and did 20-30min on the bike 3 in one week! that ambition quickly died and i'm back down to 15 at most a few times/week.

anyhow, life is pretty good in general. I'm loving BB at the moment. i think taking a step back and not making it my whole life as well as taking 1 extra day off/week has definitely refueled my fire.

well, its nice to be back to the old IM and the good people here. 

Keep Pumpin'!!!

Your brother in Iron, 

FLEX


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Um...excuse me?  Trying to steal my thunder here, Flex???    J/K

Good luck man!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

Welcome back.  Are you out drinking on your day off?


----------



## Flex (Jul 19, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Um...excuse me?  Trying to steal my thunder here, Flex???    J/K
> 
> Good luck man!



Steal your thunder? Nah bro, i just Ride the LIghtning. either way, i'm confused as to what you mean haha.

thanks for your well wishes though


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Just playin with ya Flex.    I named my journal "Becoming".  Pantera's tha shit!


----------



## Flex (Jul 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Welcome back.  Are you out drinking on your day off?



thanks Premo.

nah bro, actually i havent drank in 3 weeks! 

my drinking has severly went down since i graduated in May, cuz since then i limited it to special occasions, which for some reason were still happening too often (block party, my bro's 21st bday, visiting my buddy in Boston). 

but as of now, i havent drank in 3 weeks, and i dont plan on it any time soon. i realize how much of an effect not drinking has on my physique, and i'm def. content w/ not boozing. i dont even have casual beers, cuz i dont see the point. i would rather not drink at all than have 2 beers for example. if your gonna drink, you do it right and blackout  

but its good to be back, Premo, my man. stop by often, brotha


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

I wanna change my journal name to something to do with pantera too


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Do it Funk!!!    A strong bastard like you could use Vulgar Display of Power or something else fitting.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Do it Funk!!!    A strong bastard like you could use Vulgar Display of Power or something else fitting.




I don't know how?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

Jump on the bandwagon P.


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

I figured mods could change titles.


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

Can always count on PreMier for positive feedback!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Jump on the bandwagon P.




I wanna jump on the bandwagon you are on and stop training.  



> I figured mods could change titles.



Only the smart ones.


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

The gimp just got OWNED!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2004)

Fuckers.


----------



## Var (Jul 19, 2004)

You know we love ya, bro!   

Ok...I'm gonna stop whoring up this journal now


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuckers.




hahaha, great use of the word.  That is all ya need to say.  


okay, whoring is done.


----------



## Flex (Jul 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wanna change my journal name to something to do with pantera too



Do it! Then you'll be hangin' with the hardcore, brotha


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 19, 2004)

Welcome back Funkmaster Flex! I missed you!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Welcome back flex!  Now show us what you got!  Liiiiight weeeeight, right?


----------



## atherjen (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome Back FLexster!  Back at it hardcore!!! cardio eh? good work!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey baby turkey.

So you coming to Minesota with your pals next weekend for the tubing fest. We can party like rock stars together


----------



## Flex (Jul 21, 2004)

GBC-hi hun.   i missd you too. everytime i im you you're never home!

Jenny- thanks Jenny, and thats EXACTLY right. if your usin' that LIGHTWEIGHT, you must be gettin' huge by now

AJ-hardcore is right. nice to see ya again girly

J'bodacious- how ya doin hun? dont think i'm gonna be able to make it to minnesota. sounds like a great time, wish i could go. but hopefully i a gonna hit the Mr. O this year. you makin' it this year?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh you are so scared to meet me arent you  jk
Mr.O doesnt look good for this year. 
With new respo. at my job i am taking over planning the annual event which is that weekend 
Maybe we can meet up in FL though. If your brave enough


----------



## Flex (Jul 22, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Oh you are so scared to meet me arent you  jk
> Mr.O doesnt look good for this year.
> With new respo. at my job i am taking over planning the annual event which is that weekend
> Maybe we can meet up in FL though. If your brave enough



Scared? Look, I'm one of the baddest motherfuckers of all time. I'm one of the greatest singers, and one of the best lookin' motherfuckers you ever seen. Hold my drink, bitch (-Rick James from Chappelle). hahaha

sorry, had to write that. hopefully it made you laugh, cuz your post made me laugh  haha

actually, i'd love to meet ya. if you're half as nice in person as you are on IM, then  your already a great girl. i gotta be honest though, i get shy around beautiful women. 

i may be going to Fla at the end of August, but not sure yet. depends if i get a teaching job or not. either way, we'll have to do it up sometime. i'll show you how to party like a rockstar, you can believe that


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh i am sure that you can party like a rockstar toots  and i am sure that your a hotty  but can you be just as open and honest in person as you are on here? i hope so cause i like my little patient just how i know him. 
Your post made me laugh you bad mothereffer  
Can you feel the J'Bo wrath though....that is the question   down boy down


----------



## Flex (Jul 24, 2004)

yes, i am open and honest in person, at least I think so haha.

had a good leg w.o. last night. got 315x16 for squats. i could've even got more, but i was a pussy. i HATE when my mind quits before my body does. 

weight today is 222. and i ate a shitload last night. i gotta eat eat eat more i guess.

Im tutoring a 6th grader in math, then got Calves/Bi's/shoulders/traps today. got some LIGHT WEIGHT. REEEEEEEEal LIGHT.


----------



## GRIFF (Jul 26, 2004)

What up PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMP!? Welcome back bro, keep pumpin that liiiiiight weiiiiight, I like what I'm seein, 315 x 16 is beast. I hear what you're sayin with that mind quittin first stuff, seems to happen more often on legs, stupid stumps, tend to trigger the quit button quicker then everything else, beat them into submission, nothin like layin in the bottom of a squat rack flat on your ass.


----------



## Flex (Jul 29, 2004)

What's up Griff, my man? How you doin, bro?

You KNOW i'm stickin' with that LIGHT WEIGHT. 

and i HATE that quit button in my mind....stupid quit button.

other than that, everthing's going well. i'm eating like a pig, gaining weight slowly and getting more lean. so i guess that means i'm losing fat and gaining muscle.

anyhow, hope everythings going well, kid. 
LIGHT WEIGHT BABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## atherjen (Jul 29, 2004)

love the attitude! 

getting leaner and bigger eh?  cant beat that... and let me guess, your still eating lots of captain crunch cereal? "you n the cap'n make it happen!"


----------



## Flex (Aug 3, 2004)

still weighin' 220-225, but leaner than ever, which is nice. especially cuz i eat anything i feel like. 

i gotta def start doing cardio though, i'm getting too out of shape. 

damn, its nice having a tan though. makes you look alot more cutup.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't understand how these two sentences can be in the same post??



> but leaner than ever, which is nice. especially cuz i eat anything i feel like.



followed by



> gotta def start doing cardio though, i'm getting too out of shape.





LOL, bi-polar?


----------



## Flex (Aug 4, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't understand how these two sentences can be in the same post??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, dick  haha jk

This is what i meant....I am leaner than ever, BUT i'm getting out of shape cardio wise b/c i feel winded too easily. does that make sense? 

its possible to get leaner and not do cardio, for me anyway.


----------



## Flex (Aug 4, 2004)

Life is going well. 

training is killer right now. i feel like the incredible hulk all bottled up in my w.o.'s. i weighed myself this morning....227!!!! WOO HOO. but after i went to the bathroom i prob. went back down to 220. 

i'm working my ass off making $$$, so i just bought a flat screen tv and a dvd/vcr combo player to spoil myslef.

and i actually MAY have a girlfriend within the next coming weeks. i know, its scary. i know, girls are crazy. but this one MAY be a good one. we do have a lot in common....
she's really into working out (which could be a bad thing also, b/c she's already a twig yet does 1.5hrs cardio almost 5x's/week at teh gym), eating healthy (which is great, but i think she's getting carried away with), likes movies/going out to eat (which is my fav.).

so who knows. i gotta be honest, i have lost A LOT of respect for the female race within the last couple months. so i'm not sure what i'm gonna do. but don't worry all you drama queens, i'll keep you posted..........


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 4, 2004)

hey hey hey.
who told you that you could go out with someone before passing them through me first  the ddr needs to pre approve flexy 
send me a pm i havent heard from you in a while  
glad that the training is going really well  
your always a hulk rockstar to me


----------



## Flex (Aug 4, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> hey hey hey.
> who told you that you could go out with someone before passing them through me first  the ddr needs to pre approve flexy
> send me a pm i havent heard from you in a while
> glad that the training is going really well
> your always a hulk rockstar to me



Haha, sorry Mrs. Boreki.

I forgot to get thish chick pre-approved. 

I've known her for a few years now (used to work at a gym with her....and indirectly its her fault for me getting fired haha). she seems like a good girl....she's very nice. thats all i want. just a nice girl.......cuz most are crazy. 

but anyhow, i'll email you soon. hope everything's going well. how was your tubing??? tell me all about it, so i can imagaine what you look like in person in a bathing suit   

FLEX


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 4, 2004)

all i have to say about tubing is YOU MISSED OUT ON ALOT OF BOOTY SHOWING  it has sooo fun i cant even explain


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm nice


----------



## Flex (Aug 9, 2004)

BB is going the best i ever have. 

I lightened the weight a tad, really using that LIGHT WEIGHT, and now I'm giving about 100% to all my sets, with great concentration, which is great.

I'm about 226 now, and the most lean i've ever been. 
Had a great w.o. on Sat. Squatted 375x8. then tonite i deaded 405x8 (at the end of my w.o.)

i don't care what anyone says. BB is just as much mental as it is physical. Sure, you have to physically move the weight, but DAMN. when i can convince myself to really give it my all, i find that usually i do. 

i'm eating like a pig, which is nice. 

Hi GBC, i KNOW you're nice already haha. How are you hun?...hey, there's new Cinnamon Toast Crunch with only 2g's of sugar/serving.........i think you'd like those

well, gotta get to sleep. tired as fuck.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 9, 2004)

I saw that in the store, but I think it has the same amount of calories per serving..

I just had some low carb ice cream but the damn stuff has more calories than regular!


----------



## Flex (Aug 14, 2004)

HIGHLIGHT of me week: Squatted 385x10 yesterday. 

Its amazing how much better my endurance strength is than my max. strenght. I did 385x10, but i can prob only get 415x2. 

I can dead 405x11 or 12, but i can onl max. at like 485x2. and i can bench 275x10, and i max @ 325x2. I wonder why that is.......


----------



## GRIFF (Aug 14, 2004)

My guess is its just in the way you train, the body adapts to whatever you're doin...nam sayin? For me when I was doing all low rep stuff my max was pretty decent, but when I'd try to do something like 3 sets of 10 I'd barely be able to get 6 the 2nd set. Now that I'm switching over to a more BB style of lifting it should get better, thats just my .02 on it. Your 10 rep squats are lookin awesome though, great work, and 405 x 11 is just sick.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 15, 2004)

That squat is out of control... jesus.


----------



## Flex (Aug 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That squat is out of control... jesus.



hey premo, how ya doin my man?

i've found that in my training, its 100% mental. if i can fire myself up enough, i'll be able to do a set like that. on the contrary, some days i don't feel as "up", so i feel weaker. 

the power of the mind is an amazing thing. you gotta just tell yourself what Arnold used to "i've thrown up many times in a gym before. when i workout, i know its not gonna kill me. so if i passout, i wake up 5 minutes later and i'm ok".

just put your mind to it, kid. thats what works for me


----------



## Flex (Aug 17, 2004)

BTW...

don't think you can sneak that Castor Troy quote in your sig by me, jou fuckin cockaroach.

but i like this one of his better....

"I'M REEEEEEEEEEEEADY. READY FOR THE BIG RIDE BABEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY"


----------



## Flex (Aug 17, 2004)

....and i believe its "if i were to LET you suck my tongue, would you be grateful"? haha.

gotcha bitch


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

You fucker, your right lol  I had a hard time remembering it, because I havent seen the show in ages.

Things goin ok here, 4-6 more weeks, and I will be back in action


----------



## Flex (Aug 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You fucker, your right lol  I had a hard time remembering it, because I havent seen the show in ages.
> 
> Things goin ok here, 4-6 more weeks, and I will be back in action



4-6 more weeks?????? WTF?

you get injured or something??? sorry i didnt know about whats goin on, but i'm still outta teh IM loop....

whats up bro?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Well, got bronchitis, and then injured.  All in all I will be out for a total of 15-19 weeks.  I have already lost 25lbs lol  
Its all good though, shit happens.. I just hope that it doesnt take too long to get to where I was.  Oh, the injury was a dislocated right shoulder, and just 2 weeks ago, a seperated left.


----------



## Flex (Aug 22, 2004)

DAMN, kid!

Sorry to here about that. When it rains, it pours, huh?

I had bronchitis before........its FUN, let me tell you. but i guess you're prob. experiencing that for yourself for hand. 

well, it SEEMS like your taking it ok. thats good anyhow. just try to be patient, kid. best of luck.

if it makes you feel any better, i squatted 315x20 on friday. thats the most i've ever squatted. i was happy at the moment, but it sucks to kill myself on the 1st set, cuz the rest of my w.o. sucks........


----------



## atherjen (Aug 22, 2004)

> i squatted 315x20 on friday. thats the most i've ever squatted. i was happy at the moment, but it sucks to kill myself on the 1st set, cuz the rest of my w.o. sucks........



  NICE WORK Flexster!  

How have you been lately? Going back to school soon eh?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2004)

Flex is graduated Jen


----------



## gr81 (Aug 22, 2004)

well goddammit, who gave these kids an entire thread to themselves for gods sake!! ha ha... whats up bitches. Flex my brotha, I like how you referred to women as a different race! I feel like that as well.. ha ha. good luck with your girl. Nice to see you throwin around that liiitte waaaatte.. when you gonna come to the darkside and try your hand at powerllifting?? its what us hardcore were meant to do boi. well thought Id poke my head in and get at my man. Keep doin it B.I. . get at me when you can with all your shit dude and I will keep stoppin by. peace


----------



## Flex (Aug 25, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> NICE WORK Flexster!
> 
> How have you been lately? Going back to school soon eh?



thanks, and i'm good thanks, jen. how are you? hows the BB?

actually, i kinda am going back to school.....


----------



## Flex (Aug 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Flex is graduated Jen



Damn right i got myself an ejamacation!


----------



## Flex (Aug 25, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> well goddammit, who gave these kids an entire thread to themselves for gods sake!! ha ha... whats up bitches. Flex my brotha, I like how you referred to women as a different race! I feel like that as well.. ha ha. good luck with your girl. Nice to see you throwin around that liiitte waaaatte.. when you gonna come to the darkside and try your hand at powerllifting?? its what us hardcore were meant to do boi. well thought Id poke my head in and get at my man. Keep doin it B.I. . get at me when you can with all your shit dude and I will keep stoppin by. peace



GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAte One!

What up kiiiiiiiiiiiiid? how you doin, my man? i've been busy as hell lately, thats why i've kinda been outta touch. whats new? 

i actually am on my 1st day of my new job right now, at my old high school. I'm a "supervisory paraproffesional"...wooooo hooooo. alls i do is sit around at the welcome desk for half a day and in in-school suspension the other half. best part is.....there's a computer at both places! CHING CHING.

so, i'm back at IM much more for a while, which is a good thing (for me anyhow haha).

anyways, i'll email you soon, Aaron. everything is working out right (as far as the "orange juice") haha. already set everything up with teh Dr.. Boy did i luck out, huh?

well bitches, gotta get back to doing, uh, work. but i'll be around.......


FLEX


----------



## Flex (Aug 25, 2004)

p.s. Happy belated belated belated Bday Aaron. I wrote a long, funny ass post for your bday thread, but for some reason it didnt work. 

"It's a celebration bitches, come heya and show the old boy Aaron yo titties"


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2004)

hey sugah's (gr81 and flexy)
how are my power boys doing?
staying in trouble i hope  as i am


----------



## Flex (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi J-Lo, how are ya, sweetness?

Of course i'm not um, getting in um, trouble.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Yea, Flex's new GF has him strung down nice and tight... No trouble for him


----------



## Flex (Aug 29, 2004)

Fuck that shit, Premo haha.

i just found out a few things that'll keep that from happening. damn, the more i live, the more i realize girls suck. i'll write that up in a post in the next few days, sure to be controversial, yet funny.

on a good note, squatted the most i ever have.........405x5. 
and its weird, cuz doing 405 is easier than doing 315. when i did that set, i was real light headed for a few seconds afterwards, but then i was fine. when i do a set of 315x15or20 reps, i feel like dying, and i don't recover. 

one more good thing is i finally have my home computer up and running, plus the fact i am online all day at work/school, i now can invade IM once again...MUWHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BIG C (Aug 29, 2004)

Good job on that 405 squat!


Looking strong Bro!


----------



## gr81 (Aug 29, 2004)

nice squat bro.... se your really love the strength thing don't ya! liiiiite waaaaate


----------



## Flex (Aug 30, 2004)

BIG C said:
			
		

> Good job on that 405 squat!
> 
> 
> Looking strong Bro!



Thanks Big C, appreciate it brotha


----------



## Flex (Aug 30, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> nice squat bro.... se your really love the strength thing don't ya! liiiiite waaaaate



thansk A-Ron.

to be honest, i dont train for strength. i've been using GoPro's routine for probably a year now. but for some reason, my strength is going up.

but yes, you're right, as usual, i do love that LIGHT WEIGHT


----------



## Flex (Aug 31, 2004)

despite a long ass day and not getting to the gym till 7pm, i had a great wo. 

i deaded 425x9 at the end of my wo, which is pretty much the highlight. 

im planning on gettin new pics up of the Flexster this weekend. i'm gonna be all tanned up so i'll look even leaner.....about 225lb i'm at now. 

have a good night ladies and gents.........

FLEX


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 1, 2004)

hey flexy. 
dont worry about the girls love, you need an older women 
keep training hard and stay a happy single man.
those are the doctors orders.
i am heading to the mountains this weekend to bike with my babe 
we will talk when i get back toots


----------



## Flex (Sep 1, 2004)

haha, i do need an older woman, i looooooooove milfs!

 i dont even sweat being single right now, like i said i have very little faith in the female race at the moment. its just for the future, that's all. i just wonder if i'll ever meet a nice girl that i can trust. 

anyhows, have a good weekend biking, sounds like hella-fun. arent you all mrs. wild outdoors haha.

write me when u get back, we needsta talk.....


----------



## Flex (Sep 1, 2004)

had a shitty wo tonite after a long ass day. 

woke at 545, worked 7-230, scrimmage 230-6. didnt get ot the gym til 730. i was tired as all hell workin out. 

i'm taking pics this weekend, should be nice and tan by then. in a few weeks, i def. need some time off. my fatigue is pretty high, and my enthusiasm is kinda low.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> haha, i do need an older woman, i looooooooove milfs!
> 
> i dont even sweat being single right now, like i said i have very little faith in the female race at the moment. its just for the future, that's all. i just wonder if i'll ever meet a nice girl that i can trust.
> 
> ...



ok hun you have a few typos here. You dont need a milf you just need and older women without babies 

and i am a ms. not a mrs.  

talk when i come back babe


----------



## Flex (Sep 3, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> ok hun you have a few typos here. You dont need a milf you just need and older women without babies
> 
> and i am a ms. not a mrs.
> 
> talk when i come back babe



hahaha, k. i guess i need a WILF (woman i'd like to, um, fornicate). 

Have a great time in the great outdoors, Miiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzz J'bo.    talk to ya when you get back


----------



## Flex (Sep 3, 2004)

My motivation to train is kinda low which sucks. Its a combo of coming off the juice, work/coaching, and just plain lack of sleep/rest.

But as Arnold said, "I'll be bock".


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

Were you running another cycle?


----------



## Flex (Sep 3, 2004)

ya dude. i am currently in the "waiting" period. i start PCT next week, should be REAL fun.

i havent had a week off in like almost 3 months. plus i wake up 545am, work 7-230, practice 230-6 everyday. so by the time i get home, the gym isnt the first thing on my mind. 

soccer practice is gonna fuck my gym schedule up a tad, but its fun as hell. i'm just gonna have to suck it up and go on sat and sun. 

once it ends though, it'll be nice, cuz i get out everyday at 230.

and yes, i am DEF juicing again in the future, esp. cuz i won't have to sweat getting gyno anymore. prob wait till next summer. prob. some deca and test. can't wait...MUWHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Flex (Sep 4, 2004)

played in my high school alumni soccer game this morning, damn am i beat!

i'm still as good as i used to be, i'm just SO outta shape. i felt like i was gonna die out there after a while. 

and now my body is killing me. the human body amazes me. i used to play almost 80/80minutes in high school and not break a sweat. now i ran around a few times and thought i had to go to the hospital.

i gotta start runnign or something to get in shape. 

the 10-15 minutes i do on a stationary bike a few x's/week keeps me lean enough, but it doesnt do shit for real cardio.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 4, 2004)

what up boi, stay in there. ya know a rest time isn't too bad of an idea every now and then.. it sucks having to adjust to a schedule like that no doubt... man I can;t believe that they dumped all dumbells over 85 out!! thats so fucked up. gotta bounce from there ASAP.. I think you should've ran a longer cycle this time maybe, how lond did you run it again actually i forget. ha. yeayaaaahh


----------



## Flex (Sep 5, 2004)

what up, my man?

ya, rest is nice sometimes i guess haha. one thing i hate about taking time off though is that the LIGHT WEIGHT feels fuckin heavy haha, ya know? when i'm squatting week in and week out, i get used to the bar with the heavier weights (315, 365, 405). then by taking only like a week off, 225 feels heavy as hell on my shoulders. 

ya, do you believe that shit about the dumbells? i asked the fuckin guy what the hell was going on, and he said its cuz they're turning the place into a "fitness center". it sucks, cuz the place was hardcore.

i just ran another 8 weeker. i wanted to keep it short and it worked out nicely. the reason is cuz, like you know, i'm not gonna be able to train quite as much as i'd like with my new job/coaching etc., so i figured a nice little end of the summer cycle was perfect. plus i was still sketched out about the gyno. it didnt form until almost PCT during the first cycle. this time it formed in like the 2nd week, so i was nervous as hell that it was gonna form really bad, ya know? that way with a shorter cycle i figured perhaps it wouldnt have the opportunity. 

i gotta call the Dr.'s this week and make an appt for surgery in a few weeks. (they even hook me up with a going away present......a full bottle of percs haha).

yo kid, try lookin' online at night when your just bs'n around, its the quickest and easiest way to holla atcha boy.

talk to you later, homey.....

FLEX


----------



## Flex (Sep 5, 2004)

one more thing about that rest time that sucks is i'm gonna have to take about a week off coming up anyway after i have surgery, which is kinda why having to take time off now doesnt seem like the best thing. although, i'm only taking a few days off here and there over the last week, so i guess thats not too much time off...


----------



## gr81 (Sep 5, 2004)

If you are gonna have surgery soon then I would just wait to a rest until then I suppose, you don't need to be away for too long! lol.. I feel ya though, once you are in that groove with the squat you don't want anything to break your rythym, otherwise it feels like a setback. Well at least voluntary time off is better than just having bad shit happen to you so you can't lift, which is what I have been going through for forever it seems like! this week has been great for me though, perfectly on schedule and the whole nine, no debilitating illnesses, no strep throat.. lol. I would be so upset about that transition from gym to fitness center!? WTF!! I have been seriously lookin for a new gym, but they are all such a great distance that I don't know if its worth it. I have been training at my old high school randomly over the summer with my younger bro who goes there, which is cool b/c I can sled drag there. I can't exactly take some weights from 24 hr into the parking lot and drag em real quick, they would trip bout that shit I am sure.. fuccin pussies

hey Dave Chapelle gots a special comin up on showtime or hbo or one of the two, have you heard about it?? I wonder if he's comin back to comedy central for a third season too?? its been too loong since new chappelle show.. ha ha. peace boi


----------



## Flex (Sep 6, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> If you are gonna have surgery soon then I would just wait to a rest until then I suppose, you don't need to be away for too long! lol.. I feel ya though, once you are in that groove with the squat you don't want anything to break your rythym, otherwise it feels like a setback. Well at least voluntary time off is better than just having bad shit happen to you so you can't lift, which is what I have been going through for forever it seems like! this week has been great for me though, perfectly on schedule and the whole nine, no debilitating illnesses, no strep throat.. lol. I would be so upset about that transition from gym to fitness center!? WTF!! I have been seriously lookin for a new gym, but they are all such a great distance that I don't know if its worth it. I have been training at my old high school randomly over the summer with my younger bro who goes there, which is cool b/c I can sled drag there. I can't exactly take some weights from 24 hr into the parking lot and drag em real quick, they would trip bout that shit I am sure.. fuccin pussies
> 
> hey Dave Chapelle gots a special comin up on showtime or hbo or one of the two, have you heard about it?? I wonder if he's comin back to comedy central for a third season too?? its been too loong since new chappelle show.. ha ha. peace boi



ya, i'm not sweatin' the time off too much, bro. it IS voluntary, like you said. its just i'm so tired/busy lately, so i had to take a few extra days off. i don't sweat it though, cuz otherwise i'm like clockwork when it comes to my training.

the thing that does suck is, also like you said, how shit feels real heavy, even when you take an extra day off. i was gettin real used to pushing like 365 for 10-12 on the squat. now when i get up there, i knwo its gonna feel heavy as hell.

seriously though, what is it with the fitness centers? are there any hardcore gyms left? WTF?

thats cool youre training with your brother. i tried that a few times with my younger brother, but he doesnt take it as serious as us hardcore mf'ers, and he gets all pissed off at me when i try to tell him how to do it right or other shit he should do. so he doesnt like training with me haha.

and i did hear about that new Chappelle thing, but hte name of it slips my mind. i certainly hope he's doing a season 3, i got the first two on dvd and tape. (RIP Rick James, huh?) at least Rick had a nice little "boost" in his popularity before he died. I guess "cocaine is a helluva drug" afterall, huh?

"You wanna smoke wit the old boy Rick James"?........Peace bitches


----------



## Flex (Sep 18, 2004)

Pr today....

deadlift: 500x3


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 18, 2004)

Wooohooo congrats!!!! You are so strong... mmmhmmm


----------



## Flex (Sep 19, 2004)

ha, thanks. 

got 315x3 on the bench today. i was pretty psyched cuz i havent flat benched in like 2mo.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Where are the updated pics slacker? haha


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey flex  Hey, there are nice girls out there, J'bo, Greeky and I are living proof 
And yeah, where are the pics?


----------



## Flex (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Where are the updated pics slacker? haha



http://www.bigroncoleman.com/Media/2000_03LG.jpg


...i'm the big one.


as far as pics, my buddy skipped out on me/us. he has a digi, so ther's nothing i can do. i was so excited to, cuz i was in the best shape of my life. good size, leaner than ever and tan as hell. oh well, have to try another time...


----------



## Flex (Sep 21, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey flex  Hey, there are nice girls out there, J'bo, Greeky and I are living proof
> And yeah, where are the pics?



Hey jenny   How are you cutey? 

i think i actually found a nice one!!!! She's is so sincerely nice and sweet. 

I can already tell she's not the fake nice that so many chicks show when they flirt with you. Then you go home with them and you learn their real side as they lift off their mask to reveal Freddy Krueger's evil face.  

By the way she is around her fam. and friends, this girl is genuine. Only prob. is she just moved to Chicago for a year for her masters program. Figures, huh? 

Oh well, i talk to her everyday, and i'm going out there in a month to visit. plus she's coming home for thanksgiving and Xmas, and i have Feb and April vaca now that i work at a school, so i should be all set.


anyhow, let me tell ya Jenny, your new pics are HOT


----------

